# Why Blue Staffy's Are A £1000 !!!



## sam0268 (Mar 20, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I feel I must respond to all the negative posts on this website concerning the price of "Blue" Staffordshire Bull terriers, all the people that have said that selling of a top pedigree (18 champs passed on in my case) staffy "blue" for its correct market value of £1000 is in some way not right, this is very confusing to me. There are loads of reasons why the price is that high and not just a financial one !!
I would ask this question , If you owned a house and its market value was £500,000 . Would you sell it for £250,000 ? would you ?
Of cause you would'nt !!
You would be an idiot to do that or mentally challenged.
So, please, to all those moral do gooders, I would say if you don't want to buy a blue staff for £1000 you don't have to (because we live in a free society and you don't have to do anything you don't want to do) and also, you don't have to make breeders out like me to be in some way like a modern day scrooge.
I don't have a factory somewhere in the middle of nowhere churning out low grade puppies, 10 to the dozen, treating them badly and just doing it for the money, and I resent that a few stupid people on this website have tried to portray me in this way.
I am paying a very high stud fee,then there is my time to consider, then add to that, rearing the pups,feeding the pups, medical bills, the high price I paid for my bitch in the first instance, etc,etc. 
I do it, because I'm a dog lover and I want to breed the best dogs I can. So people I sell my puppies too can show the dogs my bitch produces. Who knows? there maybe a possible best in breed at future competitions, which would make me very very proud.
Its a lifetime hobby for me and not a money making exercise. 
Let me educated the cynics out there, everything in a capalist society (which we all live in) has a price (a market value) including puppies, just because they are living animals does'nt change a thing.
we do not live in a communist or dictational state, A nice loaf of bread costs £1.30, a mars bar cost 50p, a Bulldog puppy upto £2000, a new tv £500, and a rare blue staffy with a fantastic lined pedigree costs £1000 and if you don't like it, well excuse me, but thats just tough !!!
How dare you ? My dog is my life, and for the most part the price is to get my puppies into homes of people that really want to have that dog in there home, I know that if someone pays £1000 that dog will be cared for and not abused.
I feel i had to get this issue off my chest, My first responsibility is to the pups I sell, at £1000, I am safe in the knowledge they will be going to good homes, If you are willing to pay £1000 for a puppy, you are the sort of person that is going love that puppy.
Otherwise you would'nt do it
RANT OVER !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

do ya feel better after that?lol


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

claire said:


> do ya feel better after that?lol


.....


----------



## sam0268 (Mar 20, 2008)

claire said:


> do ya feel better after that?lol


It was very theraputic I must say,,,


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

sam0268 said:


> It was very theraputic I must say,,,


it does every one good to have a rant


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> do ya feel better after that?lol


i think i would,,,,,,,,,,  they got their words across just so,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

sam0268 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I feel I must respond to all the negative posts on this website concerning the price of "Blue" Staffordshire Bull terriers, all the people that have said that selling of a top pedigree (18 champs passed on in my case) staffy "blue" for its correct market value of £1000 is in some way not right, this is very confusing to me. There are loads of reasons why the price is that high and not just a financial one !!
> I would ask this question , If you owned a house and its market value was £500,000 . Would you sell it for £250,000 ? would you ?
> ...


A rare blue puppy They are not rare!

As for your stud fee,well you could have used a CH for the price you have probably paid,in all honesty you use a blue so you hope you will get blues and charge extortionate,OTT prices.
18 CH's in a 5 generation ped isn't many.Money in no way shape or form guarentees a home for life!

I'm sorry Breeders selling and ripping off innocent buyers makes me sick!I know of good kennels that bred my bitches grandfather that have had a litter recently,3 blue pups were there,they charged the going rate for them,not over inflated prices.
Personally I wouldn't touch a Breeder that charges a different amount for different coloured pups,it inicates to me they are interested in one thing,MONEY!Afterall it doesn't cost more to raise a different coloured pup,or does it?!

You said in an eariler post supply and demand,I think the supply off SBT's definatly outdoes demand,Don't you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> My opinion...
> There are so many folk jumping on the bandwagon for selling blue pups for almost double the amount of red's or black's, it's untrue...
> 
> It is also driving the price of blue's back down, at last...
> ...


Very True Darren,
It should be quality that counts not colour,sam why don't we see Blues in the ring?
And it's not because they are rare,it's because they are usually badly bred,resemble nothing like the breed,and have pigmentation faults,such as grey noses,light eyes etc......


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

ive a feeling ive heard this all before lol


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Are you not bothered what sort of owners buy the black ones then?!
I see your point regarding market value and you are right, no-one would sell something for less than its worth but there are many blue staff pups for sale out there WELL under £1000 from top lines/breeders and this has been proven in previous threads regarding blue staffs.
How do you explain that one


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Since you've copy and pasted this to a different thread I thought I would take the time to carefully copy and paste my reply here too. As you didn't bother to reply to the other thread even though you were online I presume you haven't got much of an explanation.



> Did you even read other peoples posts?
> 
> Its not the £1000 price tag that people think is wrong its the differing price between blues and blacks from the same litter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

The only explanation that is viable is because other breeders charge that amount,it's ok for others to follow suit and cash in on colour.

My bitch an other dogs have been bred from the same lines as this stud dog,that does not make them unique,is the dog shown?A stud fee of £400 is I think OTT in a dog that if he is shown,hasn't done anything in the ring,you can use a CH dog with similar lines for less than that.

What are you hoping he can add,in terms of quality?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

You see people selling for colour all the time even in the more COMMON Labrador chocolates go for more than black and black go for more than yellow , and low and behold there are now silver labs popping up for sale at about £800 the colour does not determine the quality of a dog or its temperament . I often think people who pay more for a suposedly rare colour is just the sort of person who is thinking of esthetics first and look upon it as a status symbol , We bought a yellow lab because her personality was right for us we had a second yellow lab because we re - homed her . I do think blue staffs look lovely and the opinion is that they are better but at the end of the day its still a staffy .


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

That's just it,they are still staffords,the colour doesn't make the dog, and as I previously posted there are not many in the ring because they have pigmentation faults.

A dog should be bred for the whole package,not just colour!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> That's just it,they are still staffords,the colour doesn't make the dog, and as I previously posted there are not many in the ring because they have pigmentation faults.
> 
> A dog should be bred for the whole package,not just colour!


Totally agree.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats it girls and guys...u tell em how it is 


she says the price rearing the pups knocks up the price...so how does that work when shes selling em at £1000 blues and 650 blacks from the same litter????

is she feeding the blacks value grub and the blues quality grub for there difference in priceing to be as it is??? hmmm.

signed by...A MORAL DO GOODER


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> signed by...A MORAL DO GOODER


oh no not a moral do gooder, what a terrible thing to be!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> oh no not a moral do gooder, what a terrible thing to be!


ISNT IT JUST


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

They can't be a 100% sure they will have Blues,the bitch is black and the lines the stud comes from are Black Brindles,so every chance they will be Black Brindles.

Blue is a washed out Black,thats why the pigmentation faults are there,It is also a recessive gene.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

The thing is if he was just breeding blues then he would have a bit more of a leg to stand on,but what hes done wrong on is thread is offer blacks from the same litter for less,which has made it obvious to why hes breeding! All so well and good to have a rant ,but to do this with out answering and body's questions has made him look even more a d*ckhead!
The only reason he gives for selling the blues for more, is money! in his post he doesnt hide the fact by saying :"its the going rate"  
God i thought he could have came up with a far better answer than that What a dip stck ! but good luck to him ,i hope earns plenty of dough


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> They can't be a 100% sure they will have Blues,the bitch is black and the lines the stud comes from are Black Brindles,so every chance they will be Black Brindles.
> 
> Blue is a washed out Black,thats why the pigmentation faults are there,It is also a recessive gene.


Very true, even along the future genarations you cant garantee a blue just because a parent is blue, theres a chance yeah but no garantee's, so these people paying divvy prices for a lets say black dog thats carrying the blue gene thinking they may well get a blue may well be gutted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Totally agree Garry!  Apart from I hope he doesn't make loads of dough!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Totally agree Garry!  Apart from I hope he doesn't make loads of dough!


Snap,these are the sort of Breeders that nothing goes wrong for and those of us that try our hardest to do things properly have problems.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> The thing is if he was just breeding blues then he would have a bit more of a leg to stand on,but what hes done wrong on is thread is offer blacks from the same litter for less,which has made it obvious to why hes breeding! All so well and good to have a rant ,but to do this with out answering and body's questions has made him look even more a d*ckhead!
> The only reason he gives for selling the blues for more, is money! in his post he doesnt hide the fact by saying :"its the going rate"
> God i thought he could have came up with a far better answer than that What a dip stck ! but good luck to him ,i hope earns plenty of dough





ajshep1984 said:


> Totally agree Garry!  Apart from I hope he doesn't make loads of dough!





sallyanne said:


> Snap,these are the sort of Breeders that nothing goes wrong for and those of us that try our hardest to do things properly have problems.


when i said loads of dough ,i was trying to be nice to him cause i called him a D*ckhead and a Dipstck


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> when i said loads of dough ,i was trying to be nice to him cause i called him a D*ckhead and a Dipstck


u you trying to be nice??? My arce.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Snap,these are the sort of Breeders that nothing goes wrong for and those of us that try our hardest to do things properly have problems.


Very very true, my mum has always said the same.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> agreed...............
> 
> I can't wait to see the pups, i have a thread title for the puppy pic's:
> 
> The All Blacks.......................


PMSL bullbreeds said exactly the same lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah I hope they all turn out to be black too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah I hope they all turn out to be black too!


Heres to black staffys


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Ive just had a quick look around & to be honest if you want a blue bitch you could get a good one for £500 ish


Yes you can,as I posted previously,I know of Breeders who recently had a litter 3 blues and they went for the same amount as the rest of the litter.
Personally I wouldn't pay anymore than the going rate regardless of colour.
Colour is the last thing I look at when choosing a puppy.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We have friends who bought a Blue STB for £1,000 pleased as punch they believed he was a rare blue.

I haven't a clue. I thought our friends had more money than sense. My little lad has the same characteristics for less than half the price and Duke is loved as much if not more than theirs.

I took a stray cat in many years ago he didn't cost me a penny but he was dearly loved and looked after.

May be some people do have the attitude easy come easy go. I don't and I don't believe I'm unique.

Sue


----------



## sam0268 (Mar 20, 2008)

The reason I have not responded is because I have to work and earn a living I won't earn a living selling a few Puppies in the middle of summer, anyway, thanks for all your kind words , I've obviously touched a nerve, but at the end of the day, I can sleep at night because I am right and who ever disagrees with me is wrong , Don't you know who I think I am ? (thats a joke, to anyone who did'nt get it)
My dogs the bowlarks and thats that !!! I think I could get more dollar for the pups, to me they are worth a Zillion pounds each (minimum), so there , ner ner ner ner ner !!!
And to the fella who used bad language and called me names, ILL MEET YOU AT PLAYTIME !!!! (Bundle !!!, kick his head in)
I'm 38, not 13, but you seem alright fella, Fancy going for a pint ?
(I love you really) xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I notice you still don't have an answer to everyones question!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

sam0268 said:


> The reason I have not responded is because I have to work and earn a living I won't earn a living selling a few Puppies in the middle of summer, anyway, thanks for all your kind words , I've obviously touched a nerve, but at the end of the day, I can sleep at night because I am right and who ever disagrees with me is wrong , Don't you know who I think I am ? (thats a joke, to anyone who did'nt get it)
> My dogs the bowlarks and thats that !!! I think I could get more dollar for the pups, to me they are worth a Zillion pounds each (minimum), so there , ner ner ner ner ner !!!
> And to the fella who used bad language and called me names, ILL MEET YOU AT PLAYTIME !!!! (Bundle !!!, kick his head in)
> I'm 38, not 13, but you seem alright fella, Fancy going for a pint ?
> (I love you really) xxxx


u think u can get more dollar for the pups...what color pups??? the blacks??? so why aint the blacks going for £1000 like the blues??? they are afta all from the same litter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Heloooo??? anybody there???? coooweeeyyyy


----------



## sam0268 (Mar 20, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I notice you still don't have an answer to everyones question!


What was the question again? 
I drifted off.. sorry


----------



## sam0268 (Mar 20, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u think u can get more dollar for the pups...what color pups??? the blacks??? so why aint the blacks going for £1000 like the blues??? they are afta all from the same litter.


Oh yeah the 2 different price thing? 
PEOPLE WANT BLUES MORE THAN THEY WANT BLACKS, RED SPORTS CARS ARE MORE EXPENSIVE THAN YELLOW ONES (SAME CAR) answer that ?>>>
I don't make the rules I just abide by them, desirablity = more expensive, now thats my last word on the matter... Good night !!!
I have had enough, (I shall write to MP in the morning), Are we still friends?
Do you want to come over for dinner still ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Definatly a breeder I wouldn't touch with a barge pole!


----------



## sam0268 (Mar 20, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Definatly a breeder I wouldn't touch with a barge pole!


Who's got a barge pole? When is the last time you saw a barge? (god bless peter kay) 


Don't be so serious , life is to short , Have a solero !!!


----------



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

You're an idiot. Some cars cost more because of the qualities of the paint... red and yellow are usually the same price whereas black cars cost slightly more because the paint costs slightly more (apparently). 

A house in X area costs more than a house in Y area because of the area not because of the house. A house in X area costing more than another house in X area usually has more bells and whisltes than the cheaper house. Bells and whistles mean more money has been spent on them. Pets from the same litter have the same amount of money spent on them, so your argument is bogus here. 

These are all economic factors explaining price differences. What you are doing, because you are too dumb to care otherwise, is attribute economic factors to a PET. Pets are not mere objects; they are objects of devotion irrespective of their colour. The fact that you fail to appreciate this means you are not an animal lover and are just in it for the money. Unfortunately for you this puts you in the same category as puppy farms. Good luck to you in your farming efforts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

sam0268 said:


> Oh yeah the 2 different price thing?
> PEOPLE WANT BLUES MORE THAN THEY WANT BLACKS, RED SPORTS CARS ARE MORE EXPENSIVE THAN YELLOW ONES (SAME CAR) answer that ?>>>
> I don't make the rules I just abide by them, desirablity = more expensive, now thats my last word on the matter... Good night !!!
> I have had enough, (I shall write to MP in the morning), Are we still friends?
> Do you want to come over for dinner still ?


come ova for dinner??? U CAN OFFORD TO TAKE ME OUT IN HARRODS FOR A MEAL GOING BY THE MONEY UR EARNING THREW THESE PUPS. 

as for the answer....i think mourne answered that for me and i couldnt of put it any better meself  thx mourne


----------



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> as for the answer....i think mourne answered that for me and i couldnt of put it any better meself  thx mourne


any time


----------



## sam0268 (Mar 20, 2008)

Mourne said:


> You're an idiot. Some cars cost more because of the qualities of the paint... red and yellow are usually the same price whereas black cars cost slightly more because the paint costs slightly more (apparently).
> 
> A house in X area costs more than a house in Y area because of the area not because of the house. A house in X area costing more than another house in X area usually has more bells and whisltes than the cheaper house. Bells and whistles mean more money has been spent on them. Pets from the same litter have the same amount of money spent on them, so your argument is bogus here.
> 
> These are all economic factors explaining price differences. What you are doing, because you are too dumb to care otherwise, is attribute economic factors to a PET. Pets are not mere objects; they are objects of devotion irrespective of their colour. The fact that you fail to appreciate this means you are not an animal lover and are just in it for the money. Unfortunately for you this puts you in the same category as puppy farms. Good luck to you in your farming efforts.


Im an idiot and Im dum? Why the name calling , this is a discussion forum?
I will take your points on board, but please don't degrade yourself, Have I been abusive to you? I love my staff, daisy, I am a dog lover and just because we have a different point of view, does not justify your comments.
You should take a look at yourself, price reflexs the dog, the dog reflex the price.. What you going to call me now? win the argument through constructive criticism ,your lowering yourself to the standards of a football player !!
come on if you want to argue, lets go for it, using diction and vocab, we're English not French !!!


----------



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

sam0268 said:


> Im an idiot and Im dum? Why the name calling , this is a discussion forum?
> I will take your points on board, but please don't degrade yourself, Have I been abusive to you? I love my staff, daisy, I am a dog lover and just because we have a different point of view, does not justify your comments.
> You should take a look at yourself, price reflexs the dog, the dog reflex the price.. What you going to call me now? win the argument through constuctive critisim ,your lowering yourself to the standards of a football player !!
> come on if you want to argue, lets go for it, using diction and vocab, we're English not French !!!


Heh in a post full of spelling and grammatical errors you're going to call me out on diction and vocab?

I think I countered each of your arguments for inflating the cost of your blue puppies; the fact that you were trying to use a limited knowledge of economics to bolster your arguments led me to call you an idiot and state that you were dumb.

Actually, my own knowledge of economics is pretty limited and from a long time ago , but I am more than willing to admit my deficiencies (I was a lawyer and therefore am naturally suspect).

If you can state a rational reason on here why you are charging £1000 for your blue pups yet only £650 for your black ones then I will apologise to you. Please don't spout any more supply and demand ******** (because from you it really is ********)


----------



## Mourne (Mar 9, 2008)

Going to bed. We can play more tomorrow (provided I haven't been banned)


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Dont rekon he'l sell many on here now..............................................................


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

at the end of the day the customer is to blame not the breeder. As long as people are wiliing to pay £1000 for a blue pup they will continue to be sold at that. It's that simple!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Magik said:


> at the end of the day the customer is to blame not the breeder. As long as people are wiliing to pay £1000 for a blue pup they will continue to be sold at that. It's that simple!


The breeder sets the price though magik and if someone particularly wanted a 'blue' colour staff then they have no choice but to pay it if thats what the breeders have hiked the price to. 
Price often reflects quality and we all pay the price for quality but here you have pups from the same litter being charged totally different amounts. If the pups are such quality that they are worth £1000 then both colours should be this price. Colour doesnt reflect quality.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

i cant believe i missed this it made a good read this morning tho lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

sam0268 said:


> And to the fella who used bad language and called me names, ILL MEET YOU AT PLAYTIME !!!! (Bundle !!!, kick his head in)
> I'm 38, not 13, but you seem alright fella, Fancy going for a pint ?
> (I love you really) xxxx


Are you talking about me ???i do hope your joking but if your not just
pm me for my number and we can arange for a meet i am more game than that scrawny dog your trying to breed from Now go away theres a goood lad


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

now now childen play nicely!!!!!!
every one has their own opinion!! by replying to the thread and the breeder, is just fueling the issue!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> The breeder sets the price though magik and if someone particularly wanted a 'blue' colour staff then they have no choice but to pay it if thats what the breeders have hiked the price to.
> Price often reflects quality and we all pay the price for quality but here you have pups from the same litter being charged totally different amounts. If the pups are such quality that they are worth £1000 then both colours should be this price. Colour doesnt reflect quality.


ok.. if you was buying a car and you wanted silver but the salesman said it is double price in silver you wouldn't pay it.. anyone who pays over the odds is a fool... and if having a blue dog is that important to the buyer I question if the reasons they want a dog are the right ones..

If people are stupid enough to pay that kind of price then breeders would be stupid not to charge it.. simple!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> now now childen play nicely!!!!!!
> every one has their own opinion!! by replying to the thread and the breeder, is just fueling the issue!!


he better not be refering to me as i will make a wish with its legs
But all jokes a side ,he should of just asked the same price for both the black and blue pups,that way he wouldnt have got such a hard time!.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> he better not be refering to me as i will make a wish with its legs
> But all jokes a side ,he should of just asked the same price for both the black and blue pups,that way he wouldnt have got such a hard time!.


agreed.................. but it wont change while people are prepared to pay that price bloody rip off tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Magik said:


> ok.. if you was buying a car and you wanted silver but the salesman said it is double price in silver you wouldn't pay it.. anyone who pays over the odds is a fool... and if having a blue dog is that important to the buyer I question if the reasons they want a dog are the right ones..
> 
> If people are stupid enough to pay that kind of price then breeders would be stupid not to charge it.. simple!!


i do sort of agree with Magik but like i said if he would have asked the same price for both colours then none of us would have had any raised eye brows!.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I think breeders need to admit they charge more because they can get it... who wouldn't? but as long as people are willing to pay it why shouldn't they...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

claire said:


> agreed.................. but it wont change while people are prepared to pay that price bloody rip off tho


Hopefully we've changed a few peoples minds on here!  His attitude puts me off even more, I wouldn't really want a dog that had been raised by someone with the mentality of a three year old!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Hopefully we've changed a few peoples minds on here!  His attitude puts me off even more, I wouldn't really want a dog that had been raised by someone with the mentality of a three year old!


.........Couldnt agree more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok,
A few questions sam,
Why do you say they are rare,when infact there not and the price is falling away from Blues?
How can you guarentee Blues in the litter when both Parents are from Black bloodlines?

Why did the Breeders who bred our breed cc record holder,recently sell 3 blue pups at the standard going rate? 

Shouldn't quality put the price tag on them not colour?

What are you hoping the stud dog can add in terms of quality?Why did you use him,I'll bet my bottom dollar because of his colour not his attributes.

Why did you pay a £400 stud fee when you can use a CH that has proven himself both in the ring and produced show winning progency for less?

Has the stud dog been shown,if not why not,if he is so unique where are his offspring?

Will you be asking buyers questions that Breeders normally do or will they just be sold a pup because of the amount of money there willing to pay?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Good questions! No doubt we won't get an answer, just some childish remarks again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Magik said:


> I think breeders need to admit they charge more because they can get it... who wouldn't? but as long as people are willing to pay it why shouldn't they...


thats a very good point wess


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> thats a very good point wess


Agreed but The Top Breeers in our Breed don't charge those OTT prices,infact none of them breed for colour,yes they have there preferences,but they breed because they want to continue there lines and want to retain a pup for showing etc.....

I like all colours,but I will admit I'm not over keen on blues,because they tend to have alot of faults,hence why not many are shown.There are a few good ones around from good breeding but these are few and far between.
The ones we see advertised on a regular basis are from Breeders expoliting the breed for money and cashing in on colour,very rarely do they have a good reason for breeding other than money,as we have already seen in this thread,Charging two different prices for colours only when infact you should be looking at the overall quality of the pups produced.
The colour Blue we see now isn't as good or as strong as it was in years gone by.

My stance on this is: DO NOT LET ANY BREEDER TELL YOU THAT THE PUPS ARE WORTH MORE OR RARE BECAUSE OF THERE COLOUR!
We see all colours in SBT's,no colour is rare.All colours are written into the Breed Standard.

The supply of SBT's currently outdoes demand the rescues are struggling,local national and breed,why because we have numpties breeding for fianicial gain and they won't take back a pup/dog they bred,they don't care where they end up or who they sell to,there only interest is money such a litter will bring.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> My stance on this is: DO NOT LET ANY BREEDER TELL YOU THAT THE PUPS ARE WORTH MORE OR RARE BECAUSE OF THERE COLOUR!
> We see all colours in SBT's,no colour is rare.All colours are written into the Breed Standard.


Totally agree and I think that goes for all breeds too! Price should be based on the quality not the colour.


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

I also agree...you see adds and they say PRICE..depends on colour...[Labs]


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Totally agree Sallyanne. Rescue homes are full of staffies and also the yob culture does'nt help.

I hate to see young men with staffies, its like saying look l'm hard core. Granted that a lot of people actually adore the breed but far too many fall in to the wrong hands and end up (if they are lucky) in a rescue centre.

As for overcharging! A friend of mine has just bred her 2Yorkies. This is the first litter. They have a mediocre pedigree, yet she is charging almost £600. My Yorkie X is twice as good looking! I would have willingly paid £2-3 hundred just to have a nice family pet but she would'nt budge. To date they are ready for homing and only one has had a reserve on it!

I think many people are making money out of their dogs and have no intention of trying to better the breed. Thats why so many pedigrees are prone to certain faults. Also as an animal lover myself - l could'nt think of a nicer experience than to breed a litter of pups and keep them all but DH says no. Some people just love having pretty fluffy pups and kittens all over the place and who would blame them but this country has a terrible repuation of dumping cats and dogs. There are too many born and thats the problem!

Anyway thats my rant for the day!


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Heeeeelllllloooooooo 

Well this made a very good entertainment read this morning I was going to answer yesterday but I thought I might wait alittle longer , 

I think that prices should be the same as they are from the same litter , different if came from to different bitchs , 
It sounds like to me you are charging purely just for colour reasons , sad sad very sad ,
Are you feeding the blues organiclly and the blacks normally , 
Can you really say you will have blue pups ,
I know someone who had a white GSD and she thought her pups would come out white after mating with another white , but out of six pups one was white , but all pups where sold for the same amount , because they where produced from the same mum.

Did you just come on here to get a reaction like you got , You would of beeen better stating the prices the same .


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Now your online Sam,
Would you mind answering these questions?


Why do you say they are rare,when infact there not and the price is falling away from Blues?

How can you guarentee Blues in the litter when both Parents are from Black bloodlines?

Why did the Breeders who bred our breed cc record holder,recently sell 3 blue pups at the standard going rate? 

Shouldn't quality put the price tag on them not colour?

What are you hoping the stud dog can add in terms of quality?Why did you use him,I'll bet my bottom dollar because of his colour not his attributes.

Why did you pay a £400 stud fee when you can use a CH that has proven himself both in the ring and produced show winning progency for less?

Has the stud dog been shown,if not why not,if he is so unique where are his offspring?

Will you be asking buyers questions that Breeders normally do or will they just be sold a pup because of the amount of money there willing to pay?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Mourne said:


> You're an idiot. Some cars cost more because of the qualities of the paint... red and yellow are usually the same price whereas black cars cost slightly more because the paint costs slightly more (apparently).
> 
> A house in X area costs more than a house in Y area because of the area not because of the house. A house in X area costing more than another house in X area usually has more bells and whisltes than the cheaper house. Bells and whistles mean more money has been spent on them. Pets from the same litter have the same amount of money spent on them, so your argument is bogus here.
> 
> These are all economic factors explaining price differences. What you are doing, because you are too dumb to care otherwise, is attribute economic factors to a PET. Pets are not mere objects; they are objects of devotion irrespective of their colour. The fact that you fail to appreciate this means you are not an animal lover and are just in it for the money. Unfortunately for you this puts you in the same category as puppy farms. Good luck to you in your farming efforts.


I'm not sure about black being a more expensive colour for cars, black was the standard colour at one time - trust me on this  now matalic paint back in the 70s that was extra. The dual colour pearlesque (not sure of the spelling - apologies to any boy racers) is also extra.

At the end of the day if someone wants a particular dog in a particular colour they will pay whatever it takes. Our friends proved that one, he's a lovely blue Staffie and well loved.

Its a question of supply and demand. Unfortunately some people are gullible.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I'm not sure about black being a more expensive colour for cars, black was the standard colour at one time - trust me on this  now matalic paint back in the 70s that was extra. The dual colour pearlesque (not sure of the spelling - apologies to any boy racers) is also extra.
> 
> At the end of the day if someone wants a particular dog in a particular colour they will pay whatever it takes. Our friends proved that one, he's a lovely blue Staffie and well loved.
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying Sue,but by reading the posts the only reason this person is breeding is for fianicial gain,which is not a good reason to put a litter on the ground.
The supply of SBT's at the moment currently outdoes demand and all rescues ae struggling.This person seems to think that money is a good sign and will secure a puppy a loving forever home which is simply not true.

I Presume I will be waiting a long time for answers to my questions if I get any at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I Presume I will be waiting a long time for answers to my questions if I get any at all.


I wouldn't hold your breath for an answer!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath for an answer!


nah i think hes gell'ed on


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

My husbands friend has a litter soon available all,or some blues £500,kc reg


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I think the £1000 days are numbered. People are dropping the price as they cant sell them. Probably due to the amount of so called 'rare' blue staffs available!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I understand what your saying Sue,but by reading the posts the only reason this person is breeding is for fianicial gain,which is not a good reason to put a litter on the ground.
> The supply of SBT's at the moment currently outdoes demand and all rescues ae struggling.This person seems to think that money is a good sign and will secure a puppy a loving forever home which is simply not true.
> 
> I Presume I will be waiting a long time for answers to my questions if I get any at all.


You are right no amount of money will guarantee a home for life unfortunately nothing can.

I have read the up to date posts on this thread which imply the price for a blue SBT is dropping. Truth is breeders are being left with puppy SBTs on their hands.

When we took Duke to the vets, she asked if we were interested in another SBT they were 12 weeks old and the owners were struggling, they were prepared to let us have a puppy for next to nothing.

This rang warning bells for me that supply is outdoing demand.

Its really quite sad.

Don't really want to cause a stir but I have seen a litter of blues advertised on the internet males are £1,000 and females are £850. It is usual that a female is less than a male in general? I thought the price was higher depending on the breed standard and if there is a fault then the price was a little lower as in one being show strain and the other a pet.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

All Pups should be the same price,regardless of gender.

Pups from good show winning lines are on average around £450 to £700,depending on bloodlines and quality and where in the country they are.


----------



## Joanne Baker (Apr 28, 2017)

sam0268 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I feel I must respond to all the negative posts on this website concerning the price of "Blue" Staffordshire Bull terriers, all the people that have said that selling of a top pedigree (18 champs passed on in my case) staffy "blue" for its correct market value of £1000 is in some way not right, this is very confusing to me. There are loads of reasons why the price is that high and not just a financial one !!
> I would ask this question , If you owned a house and its market value was £500,000 . Would you sell it for £250,000 ? would you ?
> ...


Here here


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 9 yeas old.


----------



## Joanne Baker (Apr 28, 2017)

Thats alrite i was reading an argument about the same thing on a staffy page nz and none of them thought to word ther rants like that lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Joanne Baker said:


> Thats alrite i was reading an argument about the same thing on a staffy page nz and none of them thought to word ther rants like that lol


So you decided to join another forum, resurrect a nearly decade old thread, to get your point across?

For the record, anyone breeding dogs & selling a certain colour for a different price is definitely not a good breeder.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

What a blast from the past, I wonder if anyone trying to sell blue staffies for a £1000 would actually sell any as blue staffs are two a penny these days.

Can't say I like the 'blue' colour very much, to me it looks like a weird grey.

Perhaps if grey/brown colour pups were marketed as Taupe they could be sold for a £1000 as a rare colour


----------



## Joanne Baker (Apr 28, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> So you decided to join another forum, resurrect a nearly decade old thread, to get your point across?
> 
> For the record, anyone breeding dogs & selling a certain colour for a different price is definitely not a good breeder.


No i didnt decide to join another forum because of the argument. I was reading other things on here. Im not a breeder thank u very much. I choose not to be. I live in a different country to u. And thats not what she said in her post she said by the time stud and health fees and every other fee is done its expensive. She also said that selling to sum1 for a high price gives her security her pups are gona be well taken care of. And shes dam right. Im not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside im gna watch it like a hawk for the rest of its life. Not all breeders breed for colour like your quick to judge. Some of them actually breed for the bloodlines and their are many famous kennels with famous legendary breeders who have done their research on it even blues. And btw in my country blues are not rare. u dont know me and i dont know u but u sound pretty dramatic its obvious cause u want an argument straight away and i have a right to an opinion. Obviously your poor and cant afford a blue. And obviously im not. I brought mine for her colour. And i dont give a shit what u say. And mine comes papered up with many champions in her line and not just blue champs. And mine was bred for temperament. So do your research lady if sum1 wants to buy a blue from a good breeder for the colour thats their right as an individual. Not yours!!!!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Joanne Baker said:


> No i didnt decide to join another forum because of the argument. I was reading other things on here. Im not a breeder thank u very much. I choose not to be. I live in a different country to u. And thats not what she said in her post she said by the time stud and health fees and every other fee is done its expensive. She also said that selling to sum1 for a high price gives her security her pups are gona be well taken care of. And shes dam right. Im not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside im gna watch it like a hawk for the rest of its life. Not all breeders breed for colour like your quick to judge. Some of them actually breed for the bloodlines and their are many famous kennels with famous legendary breeders who have done their research on it even blues. And btw in my country blues are not rare. u dont know me and i dont know u but u sound pretty dramatic its obvious cause u want an argument straight away and i have a right to an opinion. Obviously your poor and cant afford a blue. And obviously im not. I brought mine for her colour. And i dont give a shit what u say. And mine comes papered up with many champions in her line and not just blue champs. And mine was bred for temperament. So do your research lady if sum1 wants to buy a blue from a good breeder for the colour thats their right as an individual. Not yours!!!!!!


So you think it's ok to sell blue coloured pups for one price and black ones for a cheaper price despite coming from the same litter? 
All the puppies from the same litter should be sold at the same price. Anyone not doing that is solely out to make money


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think you might be feeding a troll.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Joanne Baker said:


> No i didnt decide to join another forum because of the argument. I was reading other things on here. Im not a breeder thank u very much. I choose not to be. I live in a different country to u. And thats not what she said in her post she said by the time stud and health fees and every other fee is done its expensive. She also said that selling to sum1 for a high price gives her security her pups are gona be well taken care of. And shes dam right. Im not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside im gna watch it like a hawk for the rest of its life. Not all breeders breed for colour like your quick to judge. Some of them actually breed for the bloodlines and their are many famous kennels with famous legendary breeders who have done their research on it even blues. And btw in my country blues are not rare. u dont know me and i dont know u but u sound pretty dramatic its obvious cause u want an argument straight away and i have a right to an opinion. Obviously your poor and cant afford a blue. And obviously im not. I brought mine for her colour. And i dont give a shit what u say. And mine comes papered up with many champions in her line and not just blue champs. And mine was bred for temperament. So do your research lady if sum1 wants to buy a blue from a good breeder for the colour thats their right as an individual. Not yours!!!!!![/QUOT
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joanne Baker (Apr 28, 2017)

Siskin said:


> So you think it's ok to sell blue coloured pups for one price and black ones for a cheaper price despite coming from the same litter?
> All the puppies from the same litter should be sold at the same price. Anyone not doing that is solely out to make money


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mirandashell said:


> I think you might be feeding a troll.


I was thinking the same....here we go again are the kids still on holiday.....:Troll


----------



## Joanne Baker (Apr 28, 2017)

Thats not what she said. Where in that post did she mention a litter of black, red or other colours for a price. She just mentioned blue. And her reasons for selling at a high price. Their was no mention of any other colour. But u were quick to jump on her with negativity like she was a backyard breeder. And she did mention the bloodlines which tells me shes no backyard breeder.she also said blue staffys with fantastic lines. No way did she mention anything about another colour. So read it again and stop playin head games and stop trying twist her post. She said her dogs are her life. Stop being a negative nelly and get your facts straight! Go get u sum glasses!!!!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Someone has a chip on their shoulder. If you're happy with your decision why join this forum to dredge up a thread that's almost ten years old?

Expensive dogs get abused and abandoned all the time, btw. My dogs are of humbler origins and didn't cost much, I still love them and don't see them as an investment...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Joanne Baker said:


> No i didnt decide to join another forum because of the argument. I was reading other things on here. Im not a breeder thank u very much. I choose not to be. I live in a different country to u. And thats not what she said in her post she said by the time stud and health fees and every other fee is done its expensive. She also said that selling to sum1 for a high price gives her security her pups are gona be well taken care of. And shes dam right. Im not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside im gna watch it like a hawk for the rest of its life. Not all breeders breed for colour like your quick to judge. Some of them actually breed for the bloodlines and their are many famous kennels with famous legendary breeders who have done their research on it even blues. And btw in my country blues are not rare. u dont know me and i dont know u but u sound pretty dramatic its obvious cause u want an argument straight away and i have a right to an opinion. Obviously your poor and cant afford a blue. And obviously im not. I brought mine for her colour. And i dont give a shit what u say. And mine comes papered up with many champions in her line and not just blue champs. And mine was bred for temperament. So do your research lady if sum1 wants to buy a blue from a good breeder for the colour thats their right as an individual. Not yours!!!!!!


Wow, I'm flattered, it's not often I'm called a lady.

You do as you please as is your right, you obviously view dogs in the same way you view microwaves & smartphones, but don't expect people to agree, as is their right.

So many people go on about their 'legendary' kennels & their 'legendary' dogs that I'm sure they, as well as the gullible public buying their expensive dogs, end up believing their own hype.

I've seen just as many people buy expensive dogs & then mistreat them- money doesn't buy ethics.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Joanne Baker said:


> Thats not what she said. Where in that post did she mention a litter of black, red or other colours for a price. She just mentioned blue. And her reasons for selling at a high price. Their was no mention of any other colour. But u were quick to jump on her with negativity like she was a backyard breeder. *And she did mention the bloodlines which tells me shes no backyard breeder*.she also said blue staffys with fantastic lines. No way did she mention anything about another colour. So read it again and stop playin head games and stop trying twist her post. She said her dogs are her life. Stop being a negative nelly and get your facts straight! Go get u sum glasses!!!!


She also dosn't mention _which_ bloodlines, so you can't deduce anything.

It's so refreshing to see people doing in depth research.

That was sarcasm by the way.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Joanne Baker said:


> Thats not what she said. Where in that post did she mention a litter of black, red or other colours for a price. She just mentioned blue. And her reasons for selling at a high price. Their was no mention of any other colour. But u were quick to jump on her with negativity like she was a backyard breeder. And she did mention the bloodlines which tells me shes no backyard breeder.she also said blue staffys with fantastic lines. No way did she mention anything about another colour. So read it again and stop playin head games and stop trying twist her post. She said her dogs are her life. Stop being a negative nelly and get your facts straight! Go get u sum glasses!!!!


Perhaps get some glasses yourself and read the rest of the replies which I did.

I cannot prove one way or the other that there were other colours in the litter, but the replies suggest highly that there were.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Joanne Baker said:


> No i didnt decide to join another forum because of the argument. I was reading other things on here. Im not a breeder thank u very much. I choose not to be. I live in a different country to u. And thats not what she said in her post she said by the time stud and health fees and every other fee is done its expensive. She also said that selling to sum1 for a high price gives her security her pups are gona be well taken care of. And shes dam right. Im not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside im gna watch it like a hawk for the rest of its life. Not all breeders breed for colour like your quick to judge. Some of them actually breed for the bloodlines and their are many famous kennels with famous legendary breeders who have done their research on it even blues. And btw in my country blues are not rare. u dont know me and i dont know u but u sound pretty dramatic its obvious cause u want an argument straight away and i have a right to an opinion. Obviously your poor and cant afford a blue. And obviously im not. I brought mine for her colour. And i dont give a shit what u say. And mine comes papered up with many champions in her line and not just blue champs. And mine was bred for temperament. So do your research lady if sum1 wants to buy a blue from a good breeder for the colour thats their right as an individual. Not yours!!!!!!


People who feel the need to brag about money usually don't have a great deal...

:Troll


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

So someone joined the forum to applaud a thread from nearly 10 years ago, because they were having the argument else where? Guess they were trying to find like minded people, I am also guessing they brought blue or their bestie breeds blues.. You would think given the same argument is happening 10 years later than people might of learnt something, but nope the fact they think they have something "rare" that they paid an arm and leg for makes it all okay. Maybe these people should just invest in art, fashion or jewels rather than making money from and lining the pockets of people who care care about ££££££££, "rare" colours and image than welfare...


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

If the price differs according to the colour... where do I stand? My pup was 'blue' when I bought him but he's gone this horrible gold colour now that his adult coat is coming through... he's almost reached the breed standard now  Maybe I should demand some money back from his breeder now that he's no longer a 'rare' colour... what do people think?



(*disclaimer* All Sam's litter were the same price regardless of colour and he was registered as gold as although he was a lovely blue pup, he always had gold roots so the breeder, and us, knew he'd change as he aged).


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tyton said:


> If the price differs according to the colour... where do I stand? My pup was 'blue' when I bought him but he's gone this horrible gold colour now that his adult coat is coming through... he's almost reached the breed standard now  Maybe I should demand some money back from his breeder now that he's no longer a 'rare' colour... what do people think?
> 
> (*disclaimer* All Sam's litter were the same price regardless of colour and he was registered as gold as although he was a lovely blue pup, he always had gold roots so the breeder, and us, knew he'd change as he aged).


I think you should go give your breeder more money, you didn't get charges extra for the rare colour, you had an on fleek a rare colour and a 'ard dog in a rare colour at that, and then to top it off you got a chameleon dog who like totes changed colour. Give that poor woman more money immediately you conned her.....


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Joanne Baker said:


> Im not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside im gna watch it like a hawk for the rest of its life.


Ah ok, I tie my dog up outside 24/7 and never watch her... but that's ok because she didn't cost me £2k and isn't a fancy colour. I don't love her as much as my flat screen tv either. It cost more after all and is a lovely gunmetal grey colour which is unusual for a tv. As for my cat.. well he was free, and black so I don't care for him at all.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Ah ok, I tie my dog up outside 24/7 and never watch her... but that's ok because she didn't cost me £2k and isn't a fancy colour. I don't love her as much as my flat screen tv either. It cost more after all and is a lovely gunmetal grey colour which is unusual for a tv. As for my cat.. well he was free, and black so I don't care for him at all.


Oooooooh a gunmetal grey tv, the must have of the moment. Where can I get one, is anyone breeding them near me?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Oooooooh a gunmetal grey tv, the must have of the moment. Where can I get one, is anyone breeding them near me?


Funny you should mention that. I have lovely litter of Samsungs just been born! They have a 90 generation pedigree with legendary TVs in their bloodlines. I'm selling the black and silver ones for 50 quid but the gunmetal grey ones are £5k coz I don't want anyone tying them up outside and not watching them. Don't give a rats ass about the other colours though. They'd actually make great bait TVs!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Seriously interested here, although could we do a bit of haggling over the 5k think you're being a bit greedy there.

I already have a Samsung dryer with a pedigree a mile long which sings songs when ready to go, would they be compatible do you think?
Was wondering if to bread them, just think of the money we could make if there's some gunmetal grey hybrids. 
Hybrid vigour and all that.

You interested???


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Joanne Baker said:


> Im not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside


If you paid two thousand pounds for a Staffy pup, you have way more money than sense.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Joanne Baker said:


> Im not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside im gna watch it like a hawk for the rest of its life. !


Where's the fun in that? Why do you want to watch your dog like a hawk for the rest of it's life? Dogs are companions, they are meant to have fun, run, get dirty and be a dog. Not be treated like a fashion accessory.

2k for a staffy is INSANE totally insane, you can get a well bred dog from fantastic lines with that seemingly ever important red text , bred for outstanding temperaments for less than half of that, even blues OMG yes you can pick them up at a proper price.

Well as they say a fool and it's money are easily parted.

Maybe go google "we breed blue staffies and con silly people out of their money" there has to be a group, I'm sure you will get no rows there, they'll be all chummy with you and won't disagree with anything you say. You're not going to get anyone joining your cheers here.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Joanne Baker said:


> No i didnt decide to join another forum because of the argument. I was reading other things on here. Im not a breeder thank u very much. I choose not to be. I live in a different country to u. And thats not what she said in her post she said by the time stud and health fees and every other fee is done its expensive. She also said that selling to sum1 for a high price gives her security her pups are gona be well taken care of. And shes dam right. I*m not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside im gna watch it like a hawk for the rest of its life*. Not all breeders breed for colour like your quick to judge. Some of them actually breed for the bloodlines and their are many famous kennels with famous legendary breeders who have done their research on it even blues. And btw in my country blues are not rare. u dont know me and i dont know u but u sound pretty dramatic its obvious cause u want an argument straight away and i have a right to an opinion. Obviously your poor and cant afford a blue. And obviously im not. I brought mine for her colour. And i dont give a shit what u say. And mine comes papered up with many champions in her line and not just blue champs. And mine was bred for temperament. So do your research lady if sum1 wants to buy a blue from a good breeder for the colour thats their right as an individual. Not yours!!!!!!


How do you explain why rescues are full of pedigree dogs then? It would seem millions of people do pay breeders large sums of money then are either careless and mislay them or purposefully dump them when they get tired of them. Going by your logic rescues should only have cheaper dogs because those are the only ones people don't look after


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

garryd said:


> But all jokes a side


What jokes? topics boring yes, funny no


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

I know the OP is long gone, but these are things that Joanne should have asked or realized when reading this post.



sam0268 said:


> I feel I must respond to all the negative posts on this website concerning the price of "Blue" Staffordshire Bull terriers, all the people that have said that selling of a top pedigree (18 champs passed on in my case) staffy "blue" for its correct market value of £1000 is in some way not right, this is very confusing to me. There are loads of reasons why the price is that high and not just a financial one !!


So what are the actual reasons? Besides being blue? If it is not about color/making more money then why is the price not set for the whole litter or show potential vs pet? Why is the price for quality bred SBT not being talked about, but instead blue specifically?



> I am paying a very high stud fee,then there is my time to consider, then add to that, rearing the pups,feeding the pups, medical bills, the high price I paid for my bitch in the first instance, etc,etc.


It is extremely costly to properly breed dogs, true. No one can argue that, however breeders don't focus on a COLOR as a reason to breed or charge a specific value. Stating why quality breeding adds up and why breeders charge certain prices makes sense, saying because they are a "rare" color is implying one is breeding to potentially make money on a specific color.



> I do it, because I'm a dog lover and I want to breed the best dogs I can. So people I sell my puppies too can show the dogs my bitch produces. Who knows? there maybe a possible best in breed at future competitions, which would make me very very proud.


Has your bitch and stud accomplished anything in the show ring? Or are you capable of evaluating a dog's conformation and faults? Having 18 champions out of 62 ancestors is not many either. I've seen show quality dogs with less and I have seen dogs who will not place in the show ring with more, so looking at the number champions in the pedigree alone is not going to be a guarantee of producing show quality dogs.



> A nice loaf of bread costs £1.30, a mars bar cost 50p, a Bulldog puppy upto £2000, a new tv £500, and a *rare blue staffy* with a fantastic lined pedigree costs £1000 and if you don't like it, well excuse me, but thats just tough !!!


They are not rare and I've seen blue staffs from great lines for less.



> My dog is my life, and for the most part the price is to get my puppies into homes of people that really want to have that dog in there home, I know that if someone pays £1000 that dog will be cared for and not abused. I feel i had to get this issue off my chest, My first responsibility is to the pups I sell, at £1000, I am safe in the knowledge they will be going to good homes, If you are willing to pay £1000 for a puppy, you are the sort of person that is going love that puppy.
> Otherwise you would'nt do it


Clearly have a lot to learn when it comes to finding homes. If that were the case American Bullies would not end up in rescue or shelters in the US. Stupid people here pay 1-5k for a rare lilac Am Bully and obviously don't give the dog a good forever home. Am Bullies are also rehomed for cheap/free after paying a high price or females are abandoned when money hungry people who paid 3k for their bitch and wanted to cash end up with a prolapsed female or complications in labor, some get euthanized when the person paid $1500 for the dog but don't want to or can't afford to pay the same (or more) for orthopedic surgery. This is all in one breed, but it happens in others as well. Many rare breeds here sell for high prices and this means breeders who are in it for the money only care about the cash they make the pups end up neglected and abused. In today's throw away society many don't care if they pay 3k for a Presa the dog becomes a problem so they have to "get rid of it", 2k for an English Bulldog but don't want to deal with health problems off to the shlters, 3k for Cane Corso starved in a feces covered kennel, yup it happens.



Joanne Baker said:


> No i didnt decide to join another forum because of the argument. I was reading other things on here. Im not a breeder thank u very much. I choose not to be. I live in a different country to u. And thats not what she said in her post she said by the time stud and health fees and every other fee is done its expensive. She also said that selling to sum1 for a high price gives her security her pups are gona be well taken care of. And shes dam right. Im not gna pay 2 grand a pup and tye it outside im gna watch it like a hawk for the rest of its life. Not all breeders breed for colour like your quick to judge. Some of them actually breed for the bloodlines and their are many famous kennels with famous legendary breeders who have done their research on it even blues. And btw in my country blues are not rare. u dont know me and i dont know u but u sound pretty dramatic its obvious cause u want an argument straight away and i have a right to an opinion. Obviously your poor and cant afford a blue. And obviously im not. I brought mine for her colour. And i dont give a shit what u say. And mine comes papered up with many champions in her line and not just blue champs. And mine was bred for temperament. So do your research lady if sum1 wants to buy a blue from a good breeder for the colour thats their right as an individual. Not yours!!!!!!


That's you, that's not everyone. If one is truly a dog lover then they will take care of their dog irregardless of if the dog was free or $20,000.
If the person is careless or irresponsible then it won't matter how much they pay the dog will end up any number of things neglected, abused, dumped.

Buying a dog for a high price to brag and make yourself feel good isn't any indication to me that you're a good dog owner.

Liking a certain color is fine, even if you wish to buy a dog of a specific color that's fine too. Believing one pup is worth more because of color alone is ridiculous.



Joanne Baker said:


> Thats not what she said. Where in that post did she mention a litter of black, red or other colours for a price. She just mentioned blue. And her reasons for selling at a high price. Their was no mention of any other colour. But u were quick to jump on her with negativity like she was a backyard breeder. And she did mention the bloodlines which tells me shes no backyard breeder.she also said blue staffys with fantastic lines. No way did she mention anything about another colour. So read it again and stop playin head games and stop trying twist her post. She said her dogs are her life. Stop being a negative nelly and get your facts straight! Go get u sum glasses!!!!


To my understanding the dam was black, so some of the pups will be black and some blue if she carries it. There is a potential for red if she carries that. We know at best if darn is black some pups were black. So actually why does the post just talk about blue, blue, blue. There was really no explanation for why BLUE staffs specifically cost that much anywhere in the post. Mentioning care of mom/pups, stud fee, thinking it ensures a good home should go for the entire litter / any color of staff. Or do only blue staff lives matter?



Nettles said:


> Funny you should mention that. I have lovely litter of Samsungs just been born! They have a 90 generation pedigree with legendary TVs in their bloodlines. I'm selling the black and silver ones for 50 quid but the gunmetal grey ones are £5k coz I don't want anyone tying them up outside and not watching them. Don't give a rats ass about the other colours though. They'd actually make great bait TVs!


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Its like someone has gone out of their was to sound like the most stereotypical chavvy staff owner there is....


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Seriously interested here, although could we do a bit of haggling over the 5k think you're being a bit greedy there.
> 
> I already have a Samsung dryer with a pedigree a mile long which sings songs when ready to go, would they be compatible do you think?
> Was wondering if to bread them, just think of the money we could make if there's some gunmetal grey hybrids.
> ...


Whoa :Jawdrop I don't breed for greed.. they cost £5k so people don't tie them up outside :Smug
Oh yes, of course they're compatible and I would be very interested in breeding a dryervision hybrid solely for colour. They'd be extremely rare and worth much more than a standard mongrel dryervisions :Greedy


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Whoa :Jawdrop I don't breed for greed.. they cost £5k so people don't tie them up outside :Smug
> Oh yes, of course they're compatible and I would be very interested in breeding a dryervision hybrid solely for colour. They'd be extremely rare and worth much more than a standard mongrel dryervisions :Greedy


That's what I thought, just think of the dosh they will bring in, must make sure they can sing though it's a great selling point.
I thought that to stop people tying them up outside we sell them without leads and tell the pun...... ermmm new owners, that they don't put leads on 'em


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Joanne Baker said:


> Stop being a negative nelly and get your facts straight! Go get u sum glasses


Bit cheeky for a member who just joined today?:Finger


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Joanne Baker said:


> its obvious cause u want an argument straight away


Pan...kettle...black; sorry, make that blue.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Nettles said:


> Ah ok, I tie my dog up outside 24/7 and never watch her... but that's ok because she didn't cost me £2k and isn't a fancy colour. I don't love her as much as my flat screen tv either. It cost more after all and is a lovely gunmetal grey colour which is unusual for a tv. As for my cat.. well he was free, and black so I don't care for him at all.


I know what you mean Nettles. Holly cost us £850 so we don't love her and care for her as much as someone who paid £2,000 for their dog. And as for our cats...well they only cost us a tenner each so they get tied up outside shops all the time!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I paid pittance for mine in comparison...i mean Stan I was promised at a very young age a Yorkie for my 30th birthday...never happened. He turned up when u was 37...second hand!

I am going with Maisie being Strawberry blonde...so that's rare...and not ginger, fawn or blonde. She has saluki in her...so even better!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

all three of mine were free, one failed foster and 2 the owner got fed up with them and asked me if id take them
ergo
i must *really* hate mine
as for the foster, well what can I say that I havent already said about beating my dogs?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Well I paid pittance for mine in comparison...i mean Stan I was promised at a very young age a Yorkie for my 30th birthday...never happened. He turned up when u was 37...second hand!
> 
> I am going with Maisie being Strawberry blonde...so that's rare...and not ginger, fawn or blonde. She has saluki in her...so even better!





lullabydream said:


> Well I paid pittance for mine in comparison...i mean Stan I was promised at a very young age a Yorkie for my 30th birthday...never happened. He turned up when u was 37...second hand!
> 
> I am going with Maisie being Strawberry blonde...so that's rare...and not ginger, fawn or blonde. She has saluki in her...so even better!


I can go one better actually. My parents once had a cat who was given to them for free and with a tin of cat food!!! They must have tied him up all of the time.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Well I paid pittance for mine in comparison...i mean Stan I was promised at a very young age a Yorkie for my 30th birthday...never happened. He turned up when u was 37...second hand!
> 
> I am going with Maisie being Strawberry blonde...so that's rare...and not ginger, fawn or blonde. She has saluki in her...so even better!


:Stop :Stop strawberry blondes are just gingers in denial


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

I've a couple free dogs, so you know I don't love them at all. Really can't stand them! I barely feed them and beat them on a daily basis. I sometimes forget they even exist, being free and all. You can see how horribly abused and neglected these two worthless dogs are.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Hahahaha wow.
Rottie was £50... I mustn't love him very much and tie him outside 24/7... we wouldn't feed a dog worth £50 I mean what sense would that make?







For our HuskyX... he's on death door, he was given to us for free over three years ago and gets nothing ever. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Our most expensive dog was our MalamuteX at £100... he does alright for himself being the most expensive but still.. tied up... neglected... unpampered pup.







Someone should really report us for having such inexpensive, worthless, dirty neglected dogs...


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

While trolling the internet for a loving companion for my elderly parents... all I seemed to find in the rescue centres were staffies or staffie crosses...

I am a dog lover, have been since a child, have had many different breeds and experienced many others.

However, I am sorry, but I would never have a staffie of any variety! W have had 'bad' dogs in the past, but we knew they were bad. The worst dog possible, in my opinion, is one you thought was good until they turned bad...

After having a Labrador turned on by a staffie, 1/3 it's size, for no reason, with no previous aggression and the lab turned out the worse of it....

Sorry, but no staffie's, no matter what colour for me....


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Staffs are not for everyone and no one should have a dog they are not confident and comfortable owning.

However, I imagine a Staff is a lot like a Pit and might be likely to be involved in fights or have a good amount of prey drive. If it's not for you that great, but that doesn't make them "bad dogs". Terriers in general are tenacious and might be more likely to behave aggressively.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I can go one better actually. My parents once had a cat who was given to them for free and with a tin of cat food!!! They must have tied him up all of the time.


Some of mine were free...and I didn't get any food. Where did I go wrong! Not even an offering...must have known it would be a really bad life they were coming to!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> :Stop :Stop strawberry blondes are just gingers in denial


Shhhh...don't tell Maisie that...the amount of times OH said lets name her after my good friend when we bought her home due to her bottom burps, and now its her frowning...if we say she's ginger...she will think she has a long lost twin and move in with her!

Yes...the biggest errr imbecile at my secondary school always said he had strawberry blonde hair! It was definitely ginger to everybody else!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I had to bribe the breeder to let me have Elles and it took 2 years to find one corrupt enough to take the money. She's a rare tri colour though, so was very expensive, is never allowed outside and fed only the best cuts of meat cooked by a gourmet Michelin star chef. She drinks only bottled, cooled water collected from glaciers and sleeps on fur lined, memory foam sofas. 

You people don't deserve dogs, especially not the ones with coats of many colours. You barely qualify for the cheap blue ones.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Well that was a nice bit of entertainment while I ate my cornflakes!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Does it count if you'd pay someone to take your dog?

I mean. He's a penis. Honestly. You'll never get visitors again and he will flop down at the nearest opportunity. I reckon he thinks alpha. Do you think I could find a UK version of Cesar Salad to alpha roll him for me? I am too small you see :Shy


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Does it count if you'd pay someone to take your dog?
> 
> I mean. He's a penis. Honestly. You'll never get visitors again and he will flop down at the nearest opportunity. I reckon he thinks alpha. Do you think I could find a UK version of Cesar Salad to alpha roll him for me? I am too small you see :Shy
> 
> View attachment 308687


I reckon I could alpha roll the beast for you . I find it really easy to roll my dog over, mostly because she gets a belly rub out of it, which she loves.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

cows573 said:


> While trolling the internet for a loving companion for my elderly parents... all I seemed to find in the rescue centres were staffies or staffie crosses...
> 
> I am a dog lover, have been since a child, have had many different breeds and experienced many others.
> 
> ...


So if another breed had attacked said lab would you rule that breed out too?
Whilst choosing a breed is an individual thing...any dog can act aggressively and your post just reads like a DM comment 

Do you feel better for coming into a thread to post your dislike for a particular breed?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cows573 said:


> While trolling the internet for a loving companion for my elderly parents... all I seemed to find in the rescue centres were staffies or staffie crosses...
> 
> I am a dog lover, have been since a child, have had many different breeds and experienced many others.
> 
> ...


Not sure what the point of your post is

If I based my criteria for a 'bad dog' on one incident I could say all labradors are 'bad dogs' because one attacked my German shepherd & nearly ripped her ear off.

Thousands upon thousands of staffies & their crosses live out happy lives in homes of all sorts without issue.

The media would have you believe otherwise of course, they love a good bull breed scapegoat story because it divides people & that fits their agenda nicely.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cows573 said:


> all I seemed to find in the rescue centres were staffies or staffie crosses...


@cows573: I'm sure you are right; but then you have to take into account that SBT's are enormously overbred by people wanting to make money...especially ''blue'' ones. The recues are bursting, many are lovely dogs but will not be rehomed. I'm sure there are far more byb's breeding SBT's (full and cross-bred) than possibly any other breed. Many will be inbred. Certainly this was the case very recently; maybe another breed has overtaken them. And ''blue''? A black moggie kitten you will be lucky to give away...a ''blue'' one you will get at least £100 (more if the poor thing is a female which can be bred from).


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is a very old thread however imo the price of pets, should be a minimum of £1,000.00. No it doesn't guarantee the animal a home for life but it does guarantee that people have thought about owning an animal and saved to buy the animal.

I own a Staffie, I am not offended by other dog owners/lovers preferring not to own a Staffie, there are breeds I would not choose to own especially large breeds, I am not confident I could handle a large breed in a difficult situation whereas with small to medium breeds I know I can. I wouldn't choose a dog with a long coat, simply because of the time needed to groom the dog - it would be a nightmare for me on wet muddy days. Once I retire then I may think again.

To choose not to own a specific breed because it may bite is ludicrous, all dogs have the ability to bite, imo it is down to the owner to put the time in to train the dog (any dog, any breed). For me the right dog starts with meeting the pup, dame and sire where possible.

I take my hat off to people who take on dogs with issues and in most cases turn them round, whilst I have a lot of experience with dogs this isn't something I could do or would choose to do. I prefer to start with a blank canvas (a puppy).

One of my neighbours have recently got a Jack Russell x Chihuahua, a really cute little dog he is now about four months old, but the tenacity he has is unbelievable. He will not let you stroke him or even get close to him, he kicks off as soon as he sees you. I love dogs but this little chaps needs experienced handling and is going to need a lot of training and socialising. They are doing great with him, he came closer than ever last time I saw him.

The price of dogs today is around £1,000.00 in a lot of case more than. old thread.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

cows573 said:


> While trolling the internet for a loving companion for my elderly parents... all I seemed to find in the rescue centres were staffies or staffie crosses...
> 
> I am a dog lover, have been since a child, have had many different breeds and experienced many others.
> 
> ...


Are you freakin kidding with this post?

Ignorance at it's most woeful.

You believe that Staffies are basically good dogs just waiting to turn bad?

Try educating yourself.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

sskmick said:


> The price of dogs today is around £1,000.00 in a lot of case more than. old thread.


There are very few breeds around £1000. Not sure why you would think that is the price to pay for most breeds, most breeds from good breeders are less that that often half that price?

Some a much higher Chows being one of the most expensive I've heard of.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

SpicyBulldog said:


> Staffs are not for everyone and no one should have a dog they are not confident and comfortable owning.
> 
> However, I imagine a Staff is a lot like a Pit and might be likely to be involved in fights or have a good amount of prey drive. If it's not for you that great, but that doesn't make them "bad dogs". Terriers in general are tenacious and might be more likely to behave aggressively.


In my experience, Staffies don't have high prey drive.

Those we have owned would have run a mile from a fight.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Meezey said:


> There are very few breeds around £1000. Not sure why you would think that is the price to pay for most breeds?


I am assuming people I know who have paid £1,000 plus have been telling the truth.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

sskmick said:


> I am assuming people I know who have paid £1,000 plus have been telling the truth.


Well if they have been paying £1000 for most breeds they have been conned. Seriously most breeds would be at most £800, a few are over that Frenchies, Pugs etc those with small litters. Chows are double what you would pay for a Frenchie. A staffy you could get for £500/600. Even less over here.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweety said:


> In my experience, Staffies don't have high prey drive.
> 
> Those we have owned would have run a mile from a fight.


My lad doesn't have a high prey drive, he lives with cats and an indoor rabbit without issue. He will play with any dog if the dog wants to play, but he will not stand for any nonsense if confronted with a dog aggressive dog. He is now 12 years old and for the most part he simply ignores other dogs now, he seems to have a posture and glare when approached by a shall we say by noisy dogs on their back legs being held back by their owners (it looks to me like he is saying "have a word with yourself"). He gets excited when he meets his friends.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Well if they have been paying £1000 for most breeds they have been conned. Seriously most breeds would be at most £800, a few are over that Frenchies, Pugs etc those with small litters. Chows are double what you would pay for a Frenchie. A staffy you could get for £500/600. Even less over here.


One friend got a Frenchie, one friend got a Pug, one friend got a Victorian Bulldog (I know - say no more). A couple of friends have bought crossbreeds so called designer dogs. All beautiful dogs, I have to say.

I will be honest, when they told me what they paid I said to hubby they have more money than sense - I didn't assume they were telling porkies.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

sskmick said:


> One friend got a Frenchie, one friend got a Pug, one friend got a Victorian Bulldog (I know - say no more). A couple of friends have bought crossbreeds so called designer dogs. All beautiful dogs, I have to say.
> 
> I will be honest, when they told me what they paid I said to hubby they have more money than sense - I didn't assume they were telling porkies.


There are certain breeds that are more expensive, those with small litters harder to breed or rare breeds can be expensive. Pug, Bulldogs and Frenchies will all be expensive but even the some people will pay stupid money and I mean often eyewaterinb prices for a "rare " colour read one selling for £25,000. Those breeds that have 10000's if breeders with large litters will all generally be under £1000. You can get a well breed Rottweiler from health and temperament testes parents for good lined for £700/800, again some regions are cheaper that others too.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Sweety said:


> In my experience, Staffies don't have high prey drive.
> 
> Those we have owned would have run a mile from a fight.


Okay I wasn't absolutely sure. I've known of some with prey drive, but I do believe most are show bred and not working oriented anymore. I just thought maybe they would be similar.



sskmick said:


> *My lad doesn't have a high prey drive, he lives with cats and an indoor rabbit without issue.* He will play with any dog if the dog wants to play, but he will not stand for any nonsense if confronted with a dog aggressive dog. He is now 12 years old and for the most part he simply ignores other dogs now, he seems to have a posture and glare when approached by a shall we say by noisy dogs on their back legs being held back by their owners (it looks to me like he is saying "have a word with yourself"). He gets excited when he meets his friends.


Does this mean he lacks prey drive? I no longer have cats, but I used to. My female lived with cats and never harmed my livestock but she would catch wild rodents. The other was very similar, she was 100% fine with my animals, the cats actually ruled her but she loved the springpole, flirt pole, she would tree squirrel, killed many mice and a few snakes too.

I'm not saying your dog does have prey drive, I am only pointing out that being around animals that they don't see as prey and doing nothing doesn't mean a dog has no prey drive.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Meezey said:


> So someone joined the forum to applaud a thread from nearly 10 years ago, because they were having the argument else where? Guess they were trying to find like minded people, I am also guessing they brought blue or their bestie breeds blues.. You would think given the same argument is happening 10 years later than people might of learnt something, but nope the fact they think they have something "rare" that they paid an arm and leg for makes it all okay. Maybe these people should just invest in art, fashion or jewels rather than making money from and lining the pockets of people who care care about ££££££££, "rare" colours and image than welfare...


*_cough_* The phrase, "more money than sense, springs to mind. *_cough_*



Siskin said:


> That's what I thought, just think of the dosh they will bring in, _*must make sure they can sing though it's a great selling point.*_
> I thought that to stop people tying them up outside we sell them without leads and tell the pun...... ermmm new owners, that they don't put leads on 'em


BIB: Now I feel bad for considering Croaking Gouramis for my fish tank. :Hilarious



cows573 said:


> While trolling the internet for a loving companion for my elderly parents... all I seemed to find in the rescue centres were staffies or staffie crosses...
> 
> I am a dog lover, have been since a child, have had many different breeds and experienced many others.
> 
> ...


It's probably because of this attitude, that bull breed owners assume that I'm afraid their dog is going to attack mine when I body block their dog from getting too close to mine. Latest incident was last night:

Owner: "He's OK with other dogs".
Me (through gritted teeth): "_Mine isn't" 
_
It was a blue staff, too.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I love, love, love blue staffys..........












......so let's hope there's one in rescue when I get my next dog


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

cows573 said:


> While trolling the internet for a loving companion for my elderly parents... all I seemed to find in the rescue centres were staffies or staffie crosses...
> 
> I am a dog lover, have been since a child, have had many different breeds and experienced many others.
> 
> ...


I can see you like trolling by your post.

Normally most people trawl the internet.

There is a difference........... 

There are lots of people who rape, kill and terrorise others, does that mean we should refuse to interact with any?

Do you know how many labradors injure people and dogs? A lot! So I would NEVER have one of those in my house no matter what the colour as they are plainly dangerous.

What the GDBA and other Assistance Dog Charities are thinking of by using them I have no idea.

But SBTs are much less reliable, hence why there are so many working as Pets as Therapy Dogs and of course several police dogs.

It is because they are inherently vicious and nasty.................


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sweety said:


> Are you freakin kidding with this post?
> 
> Ignorance at it's most woeful.
> 
> ...


Surely in that case they're bad dogs just biding their time and pretending to be good until the opportune moment to show their true colours and viciously maul someone/something? I guess all those that never hurt anyone or anything just never had that opportune moment arise....


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Surely in that case they're bad dogs just biding their time and pretending to be good until the opportune moment to show their true colours and viciously maul someone/something? I guess all those that never hurt anyone or anything just never had that opportune moment arise....


Absolutely.

I am now seeing Rudi in a new light.

She's no longer allowed any raw meat, as I just can't afford to let her get a taste for blood and I'm wearing a scarf at all times whilst indoors, as I cannot risk having my throat exposed.

I'm also giving her all her own way because I'm just so scared of getting her all riled up.

I have contacted the Breed Club to try and get an approximate age at which Staffies turn bad, but have not heard back as yet.


----------

